# What type of colour/mutation?



## ShennaBos (9 mo ago)

I searched the internet for an answer but I’m still not sure. I think he is a greywing, but I dont really know what colour. He is not a skyblue and I dont really see a violet (yet).
I’m sure someone on this forum van help me out! Thanks!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Your budgie is beautiful! What is its name?
When @StarlingWings is next on the forum, she will be able to assist you with the mutation.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Your budgie is adorable. Actually, he's skyblue and violet 😆 His mutation is sky blue single factor violet dilute. A really stunning little guy. 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after reading through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", many of which are provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around


----------



## ShennaBos (9 mo ago)

Thankyou! His/her name is Pearl. Its still a little baby but already so sweet! Do you have any idea if Pearl is a boy or a girl. The breeder couldn’t tell yet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have photos that show the cere close up in natural light? It will be possible to tell then I think ☺


----------



## ShennaBos (9 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Do you have photos that show the cere close up in natural light? It will be possible to tell then I think ☺


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pearl is a beautiful little girl! You can tell by the whitish light blue rings around the nostrils. A gorgeous little baby 🤍 I look forward to seeing more of her!


----------

